# C Squat - a clip from Artssiren's Subculture NYC 96



## wizehop (Apr 4, 2010)

Some may enjoy this 

Artssiren's Subculture NYC 96. This short film was directed by Nia Janeen Brown. It was filmed in the Lower East Side back in 1996

C Squat - a clip from Artssiren's Subculture NYC 96



For those who want to watch the whole thing from the start but can figure out where scene one is:


----------



## hassysmacker (Apr 4, 2010)

yup. thats what c squat looks like on the inside. everyones dreams have now come true. you can now all shoot yourselves

(not directed at all at you, wizehop)


----------



## 1percentfreeloader (Apr 15, 2010)

Gotta show the inside of Glass House and 5005 in Philly _then_ all can kill respective selves..
"Dude, Amebix played my birthday party at C squat in 91.."
" Where is that again, and remind me of a song Amebix does.."
"Well.."


----------



## 1percentfreeloader (Apr 17, 2010)

Noone to even call me a petentious asshole? Or are kids here actually THAY young. Which is not a dis it just makes me OLD!


----------

